# Pizza Thief



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Theo has had diarrhea for quite some time now. His vet sent a stool sample to a lab for testing (for Giardia, Coccidia, etc.) The lab results came back negative. He put him on a prescription food diet.

We had some of our family members over yesterday. Theo got to spend over 2 hours with them. And then we decided to put him in his crate for some "sleepy time." He wasn't having it. He started whining, crying, barking... the whole nine yards. And it lasted for a good 20 minutes. We finally decided to move his crate to the living room, so he can be closer to us. 

While we were busy doing that, Theo managed to pee on the carpet (even though we had just taken him out.) :doh: I put him in his crate (with the divider off) while I was cleaning the carpet. But he pooped in his crate... :yuck:

Here's the cherry on top of the cake - while we were busy washing the crate's plastic pan, Theo managed to smuggle not one, but two slices of pizza... with mushrooms!  

(He took them from a bag where my mom put them to take home to my brother-in-law.) By the time I saw Theo going "om-nom-nom, pizzaaaaaa", he had already swallowed half of one of the slices. I had to fight with him for the rest of it. His jaw is surprisingly strong for a 20 lbs. creature. :uhoh: Boy, was he determined. Anyway, I managed to snatch the rest of the pizza. He looked at me as if I had robbed him.

He knows and follows 12-15 other commands, but not "open." It's something that we have to work on... Once something's in his mouth, it's nearly impossible to take it away from him. 

I had to explain to mom that we don't leave pizza in bags on the ground where he can reach them.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

My first golden, "Rambo" was a terror when it came to counter surfing. He would open the oven door and drag the remaining pizza on the floor and destroy it in seconds. I always chalked his misbehavior up to being undermined by 3 boys that taught him bad habits much faster than one could possibly train desirable ones.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Naughty little guy!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Our old boy is a dreadful food thief too!. I hope Theo's tummy settles down soon.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

kellyguy said:


> My first golden, "Rambo" was a terror when it came to counter surfing. He would open the oven door and drag the remaining pizza on the floor and destroy it in seconds. I always chalked his misbehavior up to being undermined by 3 boys that taught him bad habits much faster than one could possibly train desirable ones.


Rusty is a counter surfer too LOL. He got my piece of cake a while ago. It was so fast I only took my eyes off Rusty for a few seconds, and bam it was gone.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

It's good to see that I am not alone in this... Aleksa vs. the Pizza Thief. :cavalry:

On the bright side, he has stopped going for the cat's food/water. 

I'm happy to report that the trick where you throw 2 metal bowls near him (to startle him) once he approaches the place has worked.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

The little thief stole yet another 1/2 slice of pizza today. :doh: This time around, it had bacon on it. 

He thought he was so slick... until he made the mistake of bringing it to eat at my feet?! I'm not sure if he was trying to be smug and show off or simply see if he can get away with it. 

But unfortunately for him, the pizza slice was snatched out of his mouth in a timely manner. So he couldn't enjoy it.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Sometimes I swear they bring their ill gotten gains straight to you so they can escalate their zoomies.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

It's not a victory if you can't show off your winnings


----------

